# Angel: Buch zu auspühren von Schwärmen



## Musel (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zockergemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat wer nen buffed link zu dem Buch, was man bekommen soll und womit man dann nach dem lesen Fischschwärme aufspüren kann? Das Teil soll es ja seit dem Letzten Patch geben.

Und ist es ein World Random Dropp, oder Regions bedingt?

Für Jeden Tipp bin ich Dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockey (19. Dezember 2007)

soweit ich weiss, kann man das buch random angeln, also nicht direkt ein dropp.


----------



## Musel (19. Dezember 2007)

Mein Frauchen hatte es Gedroppt bekommen, weis leider nimmer wie das Heisst. Sie ist der Meinug in der Wälder von Terokkar bei den psähren junkies, ist sich aber nicht gamz sicher.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (19. Dezember 2007)

habs in Nagrand beim Wasserpartikel Angeln bekommen, war in einer Kiste, wie es heisst weiss ich aber auch leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (19. Dezember 2007)

Angel am besten in " Wrackteilen " da kommen manchmal Koffer raus, da ist das " Verwitterte Tagebuch " drin, wenn du das benutzt bekommste  Fischsuche.

In Süderstade aus Wrackteilen geangelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musel (19. Dezember 2007)

Super Thx Humfred, der name war fast richtig ;-)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34109 jetzt habe ich Itemlink und in den komments steht auch das die chnagse ins Wrakteilen etwas höher ist als nen random dropp.. also werde ich mich mal auf die suche machen.

Thx für alle Antworten die mich zum Zeil weiter gebracht haben.


----------



## Fischerl (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Angler,
hab grad auch das Buch geangelt. War in treibenden Wrackteilen in Aszhara. Und hab damit sofort einen Schwarm aufgespürt. Für Angler ein Muß!!
Freu mich auf den Angelwettbewerb nächsten Sonntag.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Stonewhip (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meines in Süderstade links vom Steg (hinten in der Ecke) geangelt ("Treibende Wrackteile"). Ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber doch irgendwie nett (warum sollen nur die Bergbauer und Alchimisten eine "Aufspür-Lobby" haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OiOiOi (21. Dezember 2007)

Anglern die das Buch in der Scherbenwelt angeln wollen, empfehle ich die "Wrackteile der Dampfpumpe" oder so ähnlich, aus den Zangarmarschen. Da ist die Dropchance recht gut, da man ständig Kisten angelt.


----------



## chris25200 (22. Dezember 2007)

hat zwar nur wenig jetzt mit denn thema zu tun
aber hat wer einen link parat wo mann sehen kann welchen angel skill mann braucht für welche zone ??
lg chris


----------



## anorianna (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das Buch im Schlingdorntal aus der ersten Trümmerstelle, die ich nachm Patch geangelt hab, gekriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angeblich, wenn man das drinnelässt im Koffer, kann man das für einige Hundert Gold verkaufen.....
Das hat mir jedenfalls einer gesagt...2 Tage, nachdem ich mein Buch ausgepackt hatte oO


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht kann man es ja nochmal angeln. ^^

Ich hab mein Buch aus nem Trümmerschwarm in Aszhara geangelt. Da kann man gleich mehrere Kisten aus einem Schwarm ziehen. Von daher gute Dropchance. Nun hol ich mir täglich immer ganz schnell die Krebsschwärme bei Skettis. Sonst musste man immer so tief runter um die zu sehen, nun kannst oben in Sicherheit nach ihnen schauen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. Januar 2008)

mein buch kam als ich trümmer an der dunkelküste geangelt habe - evtl is die droprate nich so hoch, soll ja auch was besonderes sein oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Psytis (14. Januar 2008)

Das Buch gibt’s in jeder art von Schwärmen, Wrackteilen oder sonst irgendwie Schwarm ähnlichen Dingen.
Man kann nur eines aus den Kisten bekommen, einmal gelernt, findet man keins mehr in den Kisten. Man kann aber die Kisten jemand anderem geben der dann vielleicht das Buch darin findet (nur wenn er es nicht schon gelernt hat, natürlich).


----------



## Premutos (14. Januar 2008)

Hab im Fluss vor der Steinbrecherfeste geangelt... und da gibt's keinerlei Schwärme. Kann also überall geangelt werden.


----------



## Ryowan (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir das Buch in den Zangarmarschen 
aus Wrackteilen geangelt,meine besser hälfte 
eine halbe Stunde Später in Süderstade.

Und dann hat er in Skettis noch einen Dr. Zwicki 
geangelt ( wie gemein^^^)
Das nenne ich Anglerglück

mfg Ryo


----------



## Horez (31. Januar 2008)

ist mir gerade in Strangelshorn in nem Wrackteile ins netz gegangen


----------



## Kneipi86 (1. Februar 2008)

Musel schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen hatte es Gedroppt bekommen, weis leider nimmer wie das Heisst. Sie ist der Meinug in der Wälder von Terokkar bei den psähren junkies, ist sich aber nicht gamz sicher.



Kann sie auch nicht, weil es glaub ich auch in dem Changelogs stand das dass teil nur in Kisten "droppen" kann. Dabei sit allerdings egal welches leveln. Du hast also mit jeder kiste die Chance.



Fischerl schrieb:


> Hallo Angler,
> hab grad auch das Buch geangelt. War in treibenden Wrackteilen in Aszhara. Und hab damit sofort einen Schwarm aufgespürt. Für Angler ein Muß!!
> Freu mich auf den Angelwettbewerb nächsten Sonntag.
> 
> Petri Heil!



Das mit dem Buch beim angelwettbewerb funtzt leider leider net. Sprich, du musst weiter selber suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronon (13. Februar 2008)

mit 2.4 glaub geht das^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (20. Februar 2008)

ich habe diese buch in den zangermarschen im treibgut gefunden
habe gestern abend mit dem buch geangelt und richtig gold gemacht ^^
1-2 stunde zeitaufwand
bekommen habe ich fische zum buffen mit kochskill 300+
20x sporenfisch geht bei uns im ah 20 gold der stack weg
20x teufel.. geht im ah für 6 gold weg
6x   teufelseisenerz
15x sone trümmer ^^ ca 7 gold beim händler
teufelseisenbolzen + sprengpulver wert ca 4 gold im ah
1x son questgegenstand den man an den händler für 10 gold verkaufen kann
1x nen besonderen fisch wert 20-30 gold im ah oder 6 gold an den örtlichen händler
12x wasserpartikel
ca 10 rollen mit diversen effekten. + 20 stärke + intelligenz + willenskraft + rüstung 
auf jeden fall eine sehr sehr nette ausbeute und sehr entspannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sogul (24. Februar 2008)

Ich habs im Brachland vor HDW in dem See bekommen, wo es Deviatfisch gibt


----------



## Mandaril (18. April 2008)

chris25200 schrieb:


> hat zwar nur wenig jetzt mit denn thema zu tun
> aber hat wer einen link parat wo mann sehen kann welchen angel skill mann braucht für welche zone ??
> lg chris




Probier mal www.schneehasen.org aus, ich finde die seite gut

MGG 

Mandaril


----------



## Meela (27. April 2008)

Es scheint so als bekäme man das Buch zum Aufspüren von Fischschwärmen nicht nur beim Angeln.
Bei mir war es in dem Beutel, den man als Belohunungen für die Angel-Daily bekommt.


----------



## Thaielb (6. Juni 2008)

Hatte es in eienr Kiste bei einem Schwarm im Sumpfland. Denke man kann es überall finden, man braucht wohl einfach nur den passenden Skill in Angeln.


----------



## Teddyhunter (17. Juli 2008)

es is ein world random drop...bei mir hats im sumpfland gedroppt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (15. August 2008)

habs im beutel von der angel tagesquest bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salacras (16. August 2008)

Ich habe es im Vorgebirge des alten Hügellandes geangelt. Habe dort in einem Schwarm Weisenfische geangelt, und habe einen alten Koffer aus dem Wasser gezogen. Indem befand sich ein "verwittertes Tagebuch." Habe es geöffnet und Fischsuche erlernt.


----------



## LaGuapaRabia (17. August 2008)

huhu
das Buch ging mir "ausversehen" in den Zangarmarschen an den Haken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glücksgriff, spart Zeit!
Also munter den Angelskill nach oben treiben..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (20. August 2008)

also ich kann nur sagen: ein muss für alle angler

hab es mit mit beiden charakteren im schlingerdorntal geholt, beim ersten nach einem fischschwarm, beim zweiten nach dem dritten fischschwarm. geht also relativ fix.


so long


----------



## clipser228 (7. September 2008)

Musel schrieb:


> Hallo Zockergemeinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schon mal Addon Gatherer angeguckt?


----------



## DiLuCa (8. September 2008)

clipser228 schrieb:


> Schon mal Addon Gatherer angeguckt?



Schon mal auf das Datum des von dir zitierten Posts geschaut?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (20. September 2008)

ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun schrieb:


> habs in Nagrand beim Wasserpartikel Angeln bekommen, war in einer Kiste, wie es heisst weiss ich aber auch leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kann Wasserpartikel angeln?


----------



## Dagonzo (21. September 2008)

Sicher kann man. In Nagrand.


----------



## Xoroxxoz (23. September 2008)

hab das buch gestern in nem schwarm in hillsbrad gefunden, im fluss bei den ganzen schildkröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyone (7. Oktober 2008)

Im Steinkrallengebirge bei den Goblins sind jede Menge Wrackteile und Ölflecken. Hab da in kurzer Zeit mehrere Charaktere ausgestattet.
Wichtig dabei:  Wenn du das Buch schon mit dem Angler hast, schick die Kisten ungeöffnet zu den Twinks. Wenn du die Fähigkeit nämlich schon hast, wirst du nie ein zweites Buch finden.


----------



## Loonz (8. November 2008)

sers,

ich habs durch ne angeldaily bekommen, die beim see vor shattrath. in dem sack, den man als belohnung bekommt wars drin.

CU


----------



## Idwal (4. Dezember 2008)

hiho liebe angler,
ich habs leider noch nicht gefangen, bemühe mich aber stetig^^
gibts eig nen addon, das wie catographer das für erze etc macht auch für schwärme?


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

Cartographer konnte das auch für Schwärme, die Cartographer Sachen gehn aber derzeit gar nicht und Gatherer nimmt keine Schwärme.

Finde ich für Schwärme allerdings auch nicht so sinnvoll.


----------

